# Cichlid Fish



## Zeki Hilmi (21/4/14)

I love my a

quarium and get so much joy with it. I'm just waiting for the juvenile fish to start breeding then I will hopefully be breeding a few different species of the Malawi's for resale.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Stroodlepuff (21/4/14)

beautiful  We used to have a whole lot more but we had a problem in the tank and most of my fishies died.

I love fish tanks though, find them to be the most relaxing and peaceful thing ever

Just have two parrots and mr plecostomus now, but this is how it used to look:




??

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Zodiac (21/4/14)

Here is my last set up, was just sold a few weeks back as i would like a bigger aquarium. I know they ain't Cichlids, used to have Wild caught Malawi's before, but once you go Marine, its hard to go back

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (21/4/14)

We also had a marine tank - was just too much maintenance so we ended up selling it

Its alot of work to keep marine tanks looking that pretty!


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (21/4/14)

That is awesome... Too pricey running a marine tank also.


----------



## Zodiac (21/4/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> We also had a marine tank - was just too much maintenance so we ended up selling it
> 
> Its alot of work to keep marine tanks looking that pretty!


To me its a walk in the park, probably because i enjoy being busy with the tank. But as far as maintenance goes, to me the marine was one of the easiest


----------



## Stroodlepuff (21/4/14)

Zodiac said:


> To me its a walk in the park, probably because i enjoy being busy with the tank. But as far as maintenance goes, to me the marine was one of the easiest



haha complete opposites here then  Our Freshwater tank looks after itself clean it once every couple of months 

The marine tank though was every week otherwise it was an algae infected mess and getting the salt levels right and and and - just too much work, we had five different types of algae in there by the time we sold it


----------



## Zodiac (21/4/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> haha complete opposites here then  Our Freshwater tank looks after itself clean it once every couple of months
> 
> The marine tank though was every week otherwise it was an algae infected mess and getting the salt levels right and and and - just too much work, we had five different types of algae in there by the time we sold it


Ye, i hear you. Starting out with the correct equipment (which is always more expensive), helps alot in the long run. Also, i love the water testing, and getting the parameters right, challenging --->rewarding.


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (21/4/14)

Mine once every 2 weeks 1/4 water change and then once a month clean filter... Bang it looks great and fish are happy as a rabbi in a synagogue

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Zodiac (21/4/14)

What species of Malawi's do you have @Zeki Hilmi ? Looks like theres a few gems


----------



## ET (22/4/14)

mr plecostomus is my favourite  love those fishies, hardy as heck, helps you clean the tank and their skin is rough compared to normal fishies

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (22/4/14)

Hi @Zodiac Keep manly Mbuna & Peacocks. Loving peacocks at the moment.


----------



## gwshorten (29/11/17)

My little scape.. very overgrown as I just haven't had enough time to work on it recently





Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Caramia (29/11/17)

gwshorten said:


> My little scape.. very overgrown as I just haven't had enough time to work on it recently
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you keep shrimp in there? Beautiful setup


----------



## gwshorten (29/11/17)

Caramia said:


> Do you keep shrimp in there? Beautiful setup


Yes shrimp and some nano tropical fish

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

